# A visit to HMS Belfast



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

I visited HMS Belfast today and took a few snaps so
I thought your guys may like a butchers at them I shall post more pictures later as there are some interesting facts to go with them.

Launched in 1938 HMS Belfast is a six inch cruiser and
was commissioned just in time for the out break of the 
war although she has been refitted several times the 
basic vessel is the same as she was during the war. 
The main differences are the loss of the six 21” torpedo 
tubes and the Walrus aircraft she once carried . 
She is moored in London near Tower bridge on the 
South bank of the Thames

*Displacement *11,553 tons
*Length* 613 ft
*Beam* 69ft
*Draught* 19ft 9 inches 
*Armament *
12 X 6 inch
8 X duel purpose 4 inch
12 X 40mm Bofors
*Propulsion*
Four Parsons oil fired turbines with 80,000 shaft horse power
*Maximum speed*
32 knots
*Compliment*
750-850


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice pics Lee. Belfast is one of things I haven't seen when I have been down in London, it is something I plan on doing though next time.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

Swwweeeeeeeet!  
Great pics! I almost shot my wad...almost.


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry about that I think I made the pictures a bit to big I will re size them now


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2005)

yeah, great pictures!

Lets see some from inside. I want to see the engines.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

Oooooooo! Me too! Me too!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Oooooooo! Me too! Me too!


And me...


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

I was going to give you a guided tour you impatient lot

Right then for those who dont know the diagram below gives a rough guide to the lay out of one of the four turbines this produces 20,000 shaft horse power.
The super heated steam is fed in at 350psi to the high pressure turbine as the energy is used it goes to the low pressure turbine. The cruising turbine is what it says a fuel saveing smaller turbine.
The shafts of the turbines are connected to a reduction gear and this is connected to the propeller shaft via a stuffing box (a big bearing that takes the thrust of the propeller).
Sorry if I'm telling any of you guys how to suck eggs.


----------



## Glider (Nov 7, 2005)

Please forgive me for story time while I take a trip down memory lane. When in the RN I served on HMS Tiger which was basically a modified Belfast. The guns, radars ect were all new but the basic hull design was very similar. 
They took the aft 6in Gun Turret off to put on a helicopter hanger which didn't weigh much so she was a few hundred tons nose heavy. Our mess deck was rght forward around the front turret bustle and this wasn't a place to be in rough weather. When going through the Bay of Biscay the deck was going up and down 30ft with each swell for hours. You will not be suprised to hear that I was a sick as a dog.
You had to be very careful going up and down the ladders, walking around was very tricky but going up a ladder was dangerous and there are a lot of ladders on the ship.


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

Ive got a few shots of the forard mess deck Glider I dont know if slung hamocks was the order of the day in your time.


----------



## Glider (Nov 7, 2005)

No we had bunks three high. The last time I went on Belfast they had a mess deck that was done up in a similar manner to ours. The engine room brought back memories as although I was Fleet Air Arm we had to do a turn in the engine room and a noisy, hot place it was. There was a problem with one of the engines and we helped with the night watches to give the engine roomstaff a chance to catch up on some sleep. Wasn't nearly as bright as it is in the photo's.


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

My old man was on a coal burner merchantman Glider carrying his flotilla of LCA's and they got given the shaft room as a mess
so not only did they get the noise which increased to a cacophony in heavy seas as the prop thrasher the surface 
they got the arse end going up and down like hell and a stink of bilge oil he couldnt wait to get off the thing.


Ok a few more shots this time relating to the main guns from the director tower though the ploting room to B turret and down to the shell room 
the cordite room is situated below the shell room but no access was allowed.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

Absolutely first-rate! Beautiful! I'm very glad to see that they've kept her in such good shape. Outstanding!

Very interesting additional info there too, Glider. Thanks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2005)

Excellent, EXCELLENT shots track, and Glider, thanks for sharing ur memories with us... That made this thread all the more realistic...


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

I believe you asked Skim some time ago about the Magnetic mine that broke the Belfast's back I managed to get a shot of the one on board 
and a mk9 21inch tin fish and a tradition

I bet you wish was stll about , rum ration ,oh and one other the compass platform


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Great Pics!!!

I cant believe the size of the bolts holding down the engine cover. Just to use a wrench on it would require a few men.

Les, youre "not" to far from Houston. Maybe one day you can take a trip there and take some pix of the USS Texas.

I was there years ago. It was a fascinating tour of a WW1 era battleship. They even have on display a German 8" dud that hit it off of Normandy in 1944.


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

I always felt it was a shame the old Warspite was not saved
for the nation as she saw service in both the WW1 and WW2 
while retaining many of the Dreadnought features. at least the US has kept some battleships 
to remind people why in there day 
these leviathan's ruled the world.



More shots


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry for a double post I needed more space


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Great pics Lee and thanks for the interesting extra information Glider, really brought it to life.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

GREAT stuff, Lee! It's almost like being there.


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks guys.
Last few snaps


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Great stuff!. The closing shot is a great one.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Great stuff!. The closing shot is a great one.


Yes it is Eric. Great pics Lee.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 8, 2005)

Lee, I thank you for posting those amazing pics. Spectacular. 
The only preserved old warships in Canada are the Flower class corvette HMCS Sackville and the Tribal class destroyer HMCS Haida, both from WWII. Haida also saw action during the Korean conflict. Both vessels are well preserved and looked after, but obviously neither comes close to inspiring the awe of an old cruiser or battleship.

Great stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## Glider (Nov 8, 2005)

Trackend those photo's are really something. I also agree that we should have saved HMS Warspite. No battleship in the world had a record like hers. Not many ships can claim to have had a major part in the battle of Jutland in WW1, taken on and beaten the latest Italian battleships in WW2 and finished off with a leading part in the bombardment of the beaches of Normandy. The UK had their maneys worth out of her.

If anyone is visiting the the UK and has an interest in Warshps they should visit Chatham Dockyard. Apart from an historic dockyard they have a WW2 destroyer and an A class submarine which was launched just after WW2 and shares many features of the period.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2005)

Great stuff track.... Thanks for postin those shots....


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2005)

The closing pix almost looks like a post card


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 8, 2005)

Very Cool!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> The closing pix almost looks like a post card



It really does. That would be a great one for an enlargement and framing.


----------



## trackend (Nov 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> The closing pix almost looks like a post card



I dont know if thats a compliment or not SYS  

Thanks for all the kind words guys I shall put the other pics I took of Tower Bridge on so you can take your pick if you want to use them for anything.
Although I think the one I first posted was the better picture due to lower light levels .I never minded people using any snaps I have posted .

One is stiched the other I left as two separate frames I took this shot from the Belfasts aft deck by the push pit

I may try to improve on my method of recording my next visit which is to the Imperial war museum tomorrow sort of a photo SA.

I shall try to get to Chatham docks in the next two weeks (Good Idea Glider) and do the same there.
As the crow flys its 6 miles from me unfortunatley I have to head towards London to cross the Thames
which adds 45 miles in rubbish traffic.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2005)

It was a compliment.

It looked like a proffesionally done picture that could have been used for a postcard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

although i would have prefered to have seen the blefast herself somewhere in the shot lit up too, but great stuff trackkie!


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> although i would have prefered to have seen the blefast herself somewhere in the shot lit up too, but great stuff trackkie!



I tried that Lanc from the north bank but the LCC building is behind it and completly dominates with all its lighting.
All I need is another 11 shots and Evan can produce another calender called London at night  here's a couple more I took after my IWM visit.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

impressive!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2005)

That ferris wheel sort of looks like a Victorian era contraption.

When are you going to go to the Greenwich obervatory and take some pics of the navigation clocks? I think its called the L1 clock?


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

It was built in 2000 for the millenium SYS biggest wheel in the world.
You get a great view of London from it .
About 30 mins for one revolution.
As for the L1 clock. 
Give a chance SYS I have to go to work as well mate. 
If you ever get the chance to see the TV film called Longditude, dont miss it,
fantastic story and brilliant acting all about Harrison building the marine chronometer.
Sounds dull but take my word its F****** superb.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2005)

I read the book when it first came out. Thats how I knew about it!

Harrison was a mechanical genious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice pics Lee!


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 11, 2005)

I went to Chatham dockyard 2 or 3 years ago, I don't think I've got any pics of the destroyer though


----------

